
Applied for job, got 351 page report of LIKED tweets - MarcellusDrum
https://www.reddit.com/r/AdhocZone/comments/iaalsh/applied_for_job_got_351_page_report_of_liked/
======
zhte415
Through the comments I noticed this: [https://github.com/Nick-
Gottschlich/Social-Amnesia](https://github.com/Nick-Gottschlich/Social-
Amnesia)

> Social Amnesia aims to make your social media (twitter/reddit) only exist
> within a time period that you choose. For many people, there is no reason
> they want to have years old tweets or reddit comments publicly accessible.
> With Social Amnesia, set the time period you want to keep, whitelist posts
> and items you want to preserve indefinitely, and let Social Amnesia wipe the
> rest out of existence.

~~~
PoissonVache
That's just awesome. Thanks for sharing. As an internaute, you should also
google your gamer name and old forum's speudo. You may find some funny things
about your past-self.

